# In Libreria



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Segnalo con relative recensioni due nuove uscite editoriali:

Contepinceton " per chi suona la carampana".
Contepinceton torna sulle bancarelle, dopo la sua prestigiosa vittoria del premio bordello con " Il diario di un vecchio porco". In questo suo nuovo fantastico romanzo, racconta le peripezie di certe donne che vogliono farsi a tutti i costi un amante, ma non ci riescono, dilaniate da imbranataggini, sensi di colpa, inesperienza. Queste nuove donne, si sono svegliate tardi, ci sono arrivate dopo e innescano una corsa contro il tempo per riuscire ad avere alla fine della loro vita affettiva quel briciolo di brivido che si sono sempre negate a causa di insulsi principi morali ed etici. Il protagonista novello pifferaio magico, le incanta con melodie sinuose intonate all'organo di una cattedrale medioevale. Le donne, riscoprono il misticismo e la spiritualità e scoprono come le loro nonne incontravano gli amanti con la scusa di andare a confessarsi.

Quintina Bella: " Memorie di una vecchia minchiapriva".
Su questo prestigioso saggio, l'autrice, rivela il vero mondo della donna moderna che lotta contro le sfighe del quotidiano. Dinamica, eccentrica, consapevole, ironica, l'autrice dribbla la vecchia cognizione del suo antico saggio: " SI anch'io sono una troia e a voi che ve frega!", per proporre un nuovo modello di madre e moglie. L'autrice spiega con linguaggio che solo l'universo femminile può intendere, quale sia la vera cura, compensativa per certi problemi dovuti a mancanza di sesso. Secondo l'autrice a nulla serve, lo yoga, la palestra, l'estetista, le uscite con le amiche...basta ritagliarsi un po' di tempo per sè stesse, per ritrovare sè stesse alla luce degli amici di facebook.


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

Letture interessanti, ma quasi quasi preferisco qualcosa anti-tradimento. :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Letture interessanti, ma quasi quasi preferisco qualcosa anti-tradimento. :condom:


Cioè? Come qualcosa anti?
Ci vorrebbe il controllo a vista con lo schioppo 24 ore su 24, robe stile Daniele insomma...


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè? Come qualcosa anti?
> Ci vorrebbe il controllo a vista con lo schioppo 24 ore su 24, robe stile Daniele insomma...


 Ma intendevo dal punto di vista letterario....
Anche se il controllo con lo schioppo....:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma intendevo dal punto di vista letterario....
> Anche se il controllo con lo schioppo....:mexican:


Il genere non tira...
L'amore illecito è il perno di tutta la questione.
Anna Karenina?


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il genere non tira...
> L'amore illecito è il perno di tutta la questione.
> Anna Karenina?


No per carità....mi irrita ancora di più di Così fan tutte! 

Una volta lessi un libro erotico stupendo, ma non lo trovo tra i libri che ho qui a casa, non ricordo ne titolo ne l'autore/trice!

Parlava di una quarantenne lasciata dal marito per una più giovane, che riscopre la sua sessualità attraverso varie relazioni, anche occasionali....
Descrizioni e situazioni interessanti...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No per carità....mi irrita ancora di più di Così fan tutte!
> 
> Una volta lessi un libro erotico stupendo, ma non lo trovo tra i libri che ho qui a casa, non ricordo ne titolo ne l'autore/trice!
> 
> ...


Le età di Lulu?


----------



## Anna A (6 Marzo 2010)

pince, si può arrivare al nirvana anche solo attraverso il sesso.. io non ho dubbi su questo.
e nemmeno sul fatto che una donna NON sia solo una figa che mira a farsi trombare..


----------



## Anna A (6 Marzo 2010)

*la barbara*

cantava in a woman in love

I hear what you say
No truth is ever a lie
I stumble and fall
But I give you it all

.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le età di Lulu?


 Sei scarso a letture?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No per carità....mi irrita ancora di più di Così fan tutte!
> 
> Una volta lessi un libro erotico stupendo, ma non lo trovo tra i libri che ho qui a casa, non ricordo ne titolo ne l'autore/trice!
> 
> ...


 Paura di volare?


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

Non è paura di volare, ho letto la trama ma non è la stessa di quello che ricordo...


----------



## Anna A (6 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei scarso a letture?


non credo.. anche perché le età di lulù è un gran libro.

però un pizzico di delusione mi deriva dal fatto che non abbia ancora menzionato ultimo tango a parigi. forse il più grande film -non pornografico- che abbia saputo raccontare del perché il sesso guarisca ...
resto ancora sconvolta dal fatto che in pochi abbiano capito il senso di quello straordinario film!


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le età di Lulu?


 Non è nemmeno questo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo.. anche perché le età di lulù è un gran libro.
> 
> però un pizzico di delusione mi deriva dal fatto che non abbia ancora menzionato ultimo tango a parigi. forse il più grande film -non pornografico- che abbia saputo raccontare del perché il sesso guarisca ...
> resto ancora sconvolta dal fatto che in pochi abbiano capito il senso di quello straordinario film!


 E' la storia di una quarantenne?
No.
Allora è scarso a letture se lo propone come titolo in risposta a quell'argomento.


----------



## Anna A (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è nemmeno questo...


in che senso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo.. anche perché le età di lulù è un gran libro.
> 
> però un pizzico di delusione mi deriva dal fatto che non abbia ancora menzionato ultimo tango a parigi. forse il più grande film -non pornografico- che abbia saputo raccontare del perché il sesso guarisca ...
> resto ancora sconvolta dal fatto che in pochi abbiano capito il senso di quello straordinario film!


In ultimo tango il sesso guarisce????????????? :nuke:


----------



## Anna A (6 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la storia di una quarantenne?
> No.
> Allora è scarso a letture se lo propone come titolo in risposta a quell'argomento.


ma non penso proprio.. ne lsenso che le età di lulu sono per ogni età per quanto è straordinario quel libro.


----------



## Anna A (6 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ultimo tango il sesso guarisce????????????? :nuke:


io dico di sì.
tu ti sei fermata forse al lato pornografico (che per me nemmeno c'è)
ma se lo guardi con occhi diversi capisci anche che è nel sesso, nel darsi senza altro piacere che darsi, che si raccontano la verità. 
il sesso pulisce, solo che per la maggior parte dell'umanità viene vissuto come sporco se non rientra in certi canoni di legalità... 
lo sporco è il mentire..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non penso proprio.. ne lsenso che le età di lulu sono per ogni età per quanto è straordinario quel libro.


Ti sei persa qualche post...


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

*Anna*: _Non è nemmeno questo_ è riferito al conte che cercava di capire a quale romanzo erotico mi stessi riferendo, visto che non ricordo ne il titolo ne l'autore.
Ho generato una serie di fraintendimenti. 
Mi spiego.
Ho scritto al conte di aver letto un romanzo erotico su una quarantenne lasciata dal marito.
Lui mi ha proposto l'età di lulu, io ho letto la trama e ho risposto che non è nemmeno questo il romanzo che intendevo.
In riferimento a "l'età di lulu" *persa* ha scritto "sei a scarso a letture?" in quando non essendo quella trama proprio corrispondente a quella della 40enne da me descritta.
Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Anna*: _Non è nemmeno questo_ è riferito al conte che cercava di capire a quale romanzo erotico mi stessi riferendo, visto che non ricordo ne il titolo ne l'autore.
> Ho generato una serie di fraintendimenti.
> Mi spiego.
> Ho scritto al conte di aver letto un romanzo erotico su una quarantenne lasciata dal marito.
> ...


 Grazie! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo.. anche perché le età di lulù è un gran libro.
> 
> però un pizzico di delusione mi deriva dal fatto che non abbia ancora menzionato ultimo tango a parigi. forse il più grande film -non pornografico- che abbia saputo raccontare del perché il sesso guarisca ...
> resto ancora sconvolta dal fatto che in pochi abbiano capito il senso di quello straordinario film!


Quale imperdonabile mancanza...ma come fai? Ma come fai? Ma sai quante volte ho visto quel film? LO ADOROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io dico di sì.
> tu ti sei fermata forse al lato pornografico (che per me nemmeno c'è)
> ma se lo guardi con occhi diversi capisci anche che è nel sesso, nel darsi senza altro piacere che darsi, che si raccontano la verità.
> il sesso pulisce, solo che per la maggior parte dell'umanità viene vissuto come sporco se non rientra in certi canoni di legalità...
> lo sporco è il mentire..



Bacio!!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io dico di sì.
> tu ti sei fermata forse al lato pornografico (che per me nemmeno c'è)
> ma se lo guardi con occhi diversi capisci anche che è nel sesso, nel darsi senza altro piacere che darsi, che si raccontano la verità.
> il sesso pulisce, solo che per la maggior parte dell'umanità viene vissuto come sporco se non rientra in certi canoni di legalità...
> lo sporco è il mentire..


 Ma che c'entra il pornografico e lo sporco con ultimo tango???
Il sesso in quel film porta a un'ossessione ...che non guarisce per nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il pornografico e lo sporco con ultimo tango???
> Il sesso in quel film porta a un'ossessione ...che non guarisce per nulla...


Sei scarsa a sesso eh?
Non vorrai competere con la consapevolezza di una Anna A, voglio sperare?
Anna, su certe cose ha un master, tu sei alla prima elementare...
Siamo scarsini persa...moooooooooooolto scarsini...

E non posso certo ricordarmi a menadito il contenuto di tutti i libri che ho letto...

Non c'è nessuna ossessione in quel film, ti confondi...con la principessa sissi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei scarsa a sesso eh?
> Non vorrai competere con la consapevolezza di una Anna A, voglio sperare?
> Anna, su certe cose ha un master, tu sei alla prima elementare...
> Siamo scarsini persa...moooooooooooolto scarsini...
> ...


Non ricordi nemmeno i film, a quanto pare, o almeno Ultimo Tango.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ricordi nemmeno i film, a quanto pare, o almeno Ultimo Tango.


Parliamo della penetrazione anale con il burro?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykySkImPFUg&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

un capolavoro.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un capolavoro.


Vero i miei due libri stanno vendendo molto bene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero i miei due libri stanno vendendo molto bene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, ed intanto 'ste cazz'e copie omaggio che mi avevi promesso non le ho ancora viste........!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo.. anche perché le età di lulù è un gran libro.
> 
> però un pizzico di delusione mi deriva dal fatto che non abbia ancora menzionato ultimo tango a parigi. forse il più grande film -non pornografico- che abbia saputo raccontare del perché il sesso guarisca ...
> resto ancora sconvolta dal fatto che in pochi abbiano capito il senso di quello straordinario film!


Ultimo tango in realtà l'ho trovato noioso e lentissimo.
Ma a parte questo soggettivissimo parere (per altri sarà un capovaloro) non capisco in che modo, come ,e in che termini tu abbia dedotto da questo film che il sesso guarisca.  A me ha dato la sensazione opposta.
Per me ci vedi dei messaggi che in realtà non aveva proprio. E la clip di Crozza/angiolini rimarca il mio pensiero di quel film:carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero i miei due libri stanno vendendo molto bene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quali pubblicazioni?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, ed intanto 'ste cazz'e copie omaggio che mi avevi promesso non le ho ancora viste........!


Guarda che tu dovevi farne la prefazione eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quali pubblicazioni?


 
:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che tu dovevi farne la prefazione eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Aggratis? Par nagùtt, gnanca ul can u mov la cùa


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aggratis? Par nagùtt, gnanca ul can u mov la cùa


Tu scrivi Alce?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

*Ma porc...*

Verena dove cavolo sei? Stamattina sono andato in libreria per prendere il famoso libello delle rules. Mi fornisci le giuste indicazioni bibliografiche?

La libraia, che mi conosce, mi fa: " Senti Conte, che te frega di quel libro per donne? Ho io qualcosa per te, aspetta, aspetta, qua nella scansia nascosta...ecco leggiti questo." 

E mi sono comperato questo: 

http://www.gemmagaetani.com/elogio-del-tradimento/

Che le donne siano arrivate a tanto mi stupisce eh?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Solo perche' ha menzionato Giuda andrebbe legnata


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo perche' ha menzionato Giuda andrebbe legnata


Ma magari in questo testo trovo le risposte che cerco no?
Così ne parla Chiara Gamberale, in Vanity Fair ( certo che io leggo vanity fair), " La rivoluzione sentimental sessuale. Divertentissimo, umano troppo umano, un libro che dovremmo leggere tutti!"

Chi ti dice per esempio, che so, che il traditore sia solo uno che è riuscito a mettere in atto, cose che altri pensano e basta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari in questo testo trovo le risposte che cerco no?
> Così ne parla Chiara Gamberale, in Vanity Fair ( certo che io leggo vanity fair), " La rivoluzione sentimental sessuale. Divertentissimo, umano troppo umano, un libro che dovremmo leggere tutti!"
> 
> Chi ti dice per esempio, che so, che il traditore sia solo uno che è riuscito a mettere in atto, cose che altri pensano e basta?


 Anche l'assassino è uno che ha "solo" messo in atto cose che molti pensano.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche l'assassino è uno che ha "solo" messo in atto cose che molti pensano.


Verissimo Persa.
Se tante donne avessero saputo prevenire le reazioni dei mariti, non avremmo tanta violenza nelle famiglie. 
In genere gli assassini, non minacciano: uccidono.
Pensiamo a quelli che dicono: se mi tradisci ti uccido.
Ci sono eh? E ti parla uno che ha visto morire, una donna e i suoi figli, solo perchè lui, vedeva nella sua gioia di vivere, tradimenti a nastro. Cavoli, Pincy, dai andiamo a ballare, dai ti porto io, dai ti muovi fuori. Ok.
Due giorni dopo sul giornale...famiglia sterminata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo Persa.
> Se tante donne avessero saputo prevenire le reazioni dei mariti, non avremmo tanta violenza nelle famiglie.
> In genere gli assassini, non minacciano: uccidono.
> Pensiamo a quelli che dicono: se mi tradisci ti uccido.
> ...


 Tu ti impegni sempre, ma questo è uno dei post più provocatori e irrispettosi che tu abbia scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche l'assassino è uno che ha "solo" messo in atto cose che molti pensano.


No balle eh?
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...termina_famiglia_uccide_co_0_9909046430.shtml


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

a me sembra solo un brutto libro.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo Persa.
> Se tante donne avessero saputo prevenire le reazioni dei mariti, non avremmo tanta violenza nelle famiglie.
> In genere gli assassini, non minacciano: uccidono.
> Pensiamo a quelli che dicono: se mi tradisci ti uccido.
> ...


Spero che tu non  riesca a capire quello che hai scritto... te lo auguro proprio


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra solo un brutto libro.


Idem con patatina fritta.
Poi sembra sempre che si sia scoperta l'acqua calda..:singleeye:
Per carità, questione di gusti ma tra un po' uscirà il manualetto come evadere le tasse e come fregare il fisco :sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Idem con patatina fritta.
> Poi sembra sempre che si sia scoperta l'acqua calda..:singleeye:
> Per carità, questione di gusti ma tra un po' uscirà il *manualetto come evadere le tasse e come fregare il fisco* :sonar:


Sarebbe un best seller:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spero che tu non  riesca a capire quello che hai scritto... te lo auguro proprio


Conoscevo quella signora, non era affatto come l'hanno dipinta.
Per tentare di giustificare quello sterminio.
Lui piuttosto era pieno di manie. Ma nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quella tragedia...cosa ho detto di così brutto? Era solo una signora a cui piaceva ballare.


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spero che tu non  riesca a capire quello che hai scritto... te lo auguro proprio


Terrificante.
Prima è colpa dei traditi che non si sono accorti di niente, ora delle vittime che non si accorgono quant'è folle il coniuge che arriva a queste cose.
Mamma mia!!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Conoscevo quella signora, non era affatto come l'hanno dipinta.
> Per tentare di giustificare quello sterminio.
> Lui piuttosto era pieno di manie. Ma nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quella tragedia...cosa ho detto di così brutto? Era solo una signora a cui piaceva ballare.


 
qui contraddici il precedente orrido post


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui contraddici il precedente orrido post


Mica vero: che ne sappiamo se era una traditrice o meno? Con me non ha mai fatto nè avances nè discorsi inopportuni. Mai ha parlato male di suo marito. Usciva con le amiche.
Ma se hai come compagno uno che si fa i film in testa, ecco cosa può capitare. Non capisco cosa io abbia scritto di così terrificante.
E che dire, di un altro ragazzo, sfigurato, che a 14 anni solo perchè la ragazza lo ha lasciato tentò di suicidarsi con un fucile?
é salvo, ma ora è sfigurato. E vorrei vedere che donna si troverà.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Terrificante.
> Prima è colpa dei traditi che non si sono accorti di niente, ora delle vittime che non si accorgono quant'è folle il coniuge che arriva a queste cose.
> Mamma mia!!


Come colpa dei traditi?
Chi ha mai sostenuto che i traditi hanno colpa?
Ho solo sostenuto che nessuno è immune da colpa.
Guarda che la vita è strana: mica è una lotta quotidiana con il machete per difendersi dagli ipotetici traditori eh? 
Nel caso di questa signora i casi sono due: o lei ha sottovalutato le possibili conseguenze delle sue uscite serali a cui lui non voleva partecipare perchè non ama il ballo, o è stata poco accorta nell'intuire che poteva anche finire così.

Nessuno di noi può avere la certezza matematica che posto in certe condizioni non si possa trasformare in un crudele assassino.


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo Persa.
> *Se tante donne avessero saputo prevenire le reazioni dei mariti, non avremmo tanta violenza nelle famiglie. *
> In genere gli assassini, non minacciano: uccidono.
> Pensiamo a quelli che dicono: se mi tradisci ti uccido.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Conoscevo quella signora, non era affatto come l'hanno dipinta.
> Per tentare di giustificare quello sterminio.
> Lui piuttosto era pieno di manie. Ma nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quella tragedia...cosa ho detto di così brutto? Era solo una signora a cui piaceva ballare.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero: che ne sappiamo se era una traditrice o meno? Con me non ha mai fatto nè avances nè discorsi inopportuni. Mai ha parlato male di suo marito. Usciva con le amiche.
> *Ma se hai come compagno uno che si fa i film in testa, ecco cosa può capitare. Non capisco cosa io abbia scritto di così terrificante.*
> E che dire, di un altro ragazzo, sfigurato, che a 14 anni solo perchè la ragazza lo ha lasciato tentò di suicidarsi con un fucile?
> é salvo, ma ora è sfigurato. E vorrei vedere che donna si troverà.


Ma pensi prima di scrivere?


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come colpa dei traditi?
> Chi ha mai sostenuto che i traditi hanno colpa?
> *Ho solo sostenuto che nessuno è immune da colpa.*
> Guarda che la vita è strana: mica è una lotta quotidiana con il machete per difendersi dagli ipotetici traditori eh?
> ...


Nel caso della frase sulle violenze non prevenute che colpa avrebbe la vittima?
Appena sarò in gradi di segnalerò per quest'affermazione che considero sconsiderata e offensiva . Sopratutto in un periodo in cui si leggono violenze inaudite e senza motivi a danni di  donne che non hanno altra colpa che essersi legate a dei pezzi di m.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Nel caso della frase sulle violenze non prevenute che colpa avrebbe la vittima?
> Appena sarò in gradi di segnalerò per quest'affermazione che considero sconsiderata e offensiva . Sopratutto in un periodo in cui si leggono violenze inaudite e senza motivi a danni donne.


 Ma guarda che conte è molto dispiaciuto se scrive qualcosa che può risultare offensivo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma pensi prima di scrivere?


Si e ribadisco il concetto.
Se io donna sapessi che dormo assieme ad un ipotetico assassino, ucciderei lui, prima che lui uccida me.
Insisto su sto fatto. Insisto.
Se sempre più assistiamo a violenze e soprusi nelle famiglie dobbiamo ragionare a 360 gradi.
Non basta dire che il maschio moderno è narciso, fragile, insicuro, ecc...ecc.. C'è da chiedersi come mai OGGI è così. 
Come mai le donne un tempo erano sottomesse e ora ci appaiono incontentabili, aggressive, che spaventano ecc..ecc..?
Ho solo posto una questione, non ho detto che è colpa delle donne. Io amo le donne!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Nel caso della frase sulle violenze non prevenute che colpa avrebbe la vittima?
> Appena sarò in gradi di segnalerò per quest'affermazione che considero sconsiderata e offensiva . Sopratutto in un periodo in cui si leggono violenze inaudite e senza motivi a danni di  donne che non hanno altra colpa che essersi legate a dei pezzi di m.


Fai pure, tu hai una visione dei fenomeni sociali, puerile e superficiale. Che ne sai se sono senza motivi? 
E allora come facevano ste qua a legarsi a dei pezzi di m.?
Erano perversone?
Eh?
Che ne sappiamo di cosa avviene dentro le famiglie? Eh?
La famiglia oggi é SOLA. SOLA. Chiusa la porta che ne sappiamo?
Un tempo proprio nelle famiglie patriarcali i veci avevno un ruolo di moderazione e controllo.
Guarda che so la storia di Giuma. GIUMA è sola!. Ok?
Io dico solo dobbiamo arrivare a sti livelli prima di riflettere?
Nessun attacco trasversale alle donne.

Ma credimi per esempio quante volte ho detto a X smettila con quelle rispostacce che attiri sberle e lei continuava. Un giorno si sposò e poi viene a piangere da me che suo marito ogni tanto le molla qualche sonoro ceffone?


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si e ribadisco il concetto.
> *Se io donna sapessi che dormo assieme ad un ipotetico assassino, ucciderei lui, prima che lui uccida me.*
> Insisto su sto fatto. Insisto.
> Se sempre più assistiamo a violenze e soprusi nelle famiglie dobbiamo ragionare a 360 gradi.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai pure, tu hai una visione dei fenomeni sociali, puerile e superficiale. *Che ne sai se sono senza motivi?
> E allora come facevano ste qua a legarsi a dei pezzi di m.?
> Erano perversone?
> Eh?*
> ...


Prima di sparare cazzate (finchè le spari sul TUO tradimento e sulla tua vita si sorvola perchè non ci tange minimamente) vedi di documentarti e pensa, esci dalla tua realtà e dal tuo IO e basta. Quello che stai dicendo non è una leggerezza. Se a quasi o oltre 50 anni  ragioni così sei veramente da compatire oltre che da tenere a debita distanza. Perchè da quello che stai dicendo si evince  che certe donne non sono realmente vittime perchè si sono scelte o non sono state abbastanza attente ai segnali che il loro uomo mandava prima di esplodere in folle violenza  e che quindi, in un certo qualmodo, potevano evitarselo da sole.
Vergognati e guardati bene uno dei milioni di casi all'anno, Francesca Baleani.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_aO6fs03U4


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Conoscevo quella signora, non era affatto come l'hanno dipinta.*
> Per tentare di giustificare quello sterminio.
> Lui piuttosto era pieno di manie. Ma nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quella tragedia...cosa ho detto di così brutto? Era solo una signora a cui piaceva ballare.


perchè se lo anche lo fosse stata la cosa sarebbe stata  giustificata?:bleah::bleah:
vergognati ancora!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè se lo anche lo fosse stata la cosa sarebbe stata  giustificata?:bleah::bleah:
> vergognati ancora!!


Ma che cazzo dici tu.
Cavoli, anche se fosse stata la peggior donna della terra non meritava questa fine.
Tu hai frainteso tutto quanto accecata dai pregiudizi.
Figurati se mai io sosterrò giustificata la violenza sulle donne.
Come dice GIUSTAMENTE quella del video, mi chiedo PERCHè'

E anch'io mi chiedo perchè.
E mi chiedo perchè mi tormenti in questo modo qua, qua dentro, che nulla di personale io ti ho fatto, ti chiedo per favore asudem di ignorarmi. Qua dentro c'è spazio per tutti.
Stessa tecnica subdola di quell'altra.

Io ho solo detto che se lei, a prescindere, avesse potuto immaginare certe cose, forse, avrebbe agito in maniera diversa.

Guarda eh che ad un processo esiste una pubblica accusa e pure una difesa. 
E si cerca di accertare i fatti.
Smettila di sfigurare i miei post e i miei concetti.
Che cazzo hai proprio non si sa. eh?

Una volta eri molto divertente, adesso sei veramente impossibile. Sei ossessionante.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Prima di sparare cazzate (finchè le spari sul TUO tradimento e sulla tua vita si sorvola perchè non ci tange minimamente) vedi di documentarti e pensa, esci dalla tua realtà e dal tuo IO e basta. Quello che stai dicendo non è una leggerezza. Se a quasi o oltre 50 anni  ragioni così sei veramente da compatire oltre che da tenere a debita distanza. Perchè da quello che stai dicendo si evince  che certe donne non sono realmente vittime perchè si sono scelte o non sono state abbastanza attente ai segnali che il loro uomo mandava prima di esplodere in folle violenza  e che quindi, in un certo qualmodo, potevano evitarselo da sole.
> Vergognati e guardati bene uno dei milioni di casi all'anno, Francesca Baleani.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_aO6fs03U4


Mi pare che Marì si sia posta la questione in maniera più costruttiva della tua: stessa tecnica di Persa, ora cercherete di fare di me un violento:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1334


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare che Marì si sia posta la questione in maniera più costruttiva della tua: stessa tecnica di Persa, ora cercherete di fare di me un violento:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1334


 
Conte, non sprechi energia a dare corda a certi atteggiamenti. Se ricorda bene erano all'ordine del giorno nel vecchio Forum.
Ci sono persone che non riescono a non essere piantagrane, l'unica è ignorarle, perchè si aggrappano alle risposte con grande maestria, rivoltando frittate e facendo sceneggiate che Mario Merola in confronto era una monaca di clausura.
Lasci perdere, Conte, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Francesca Baleani.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_aO6fs03U4


questo è un caso che sfugge ad ogni logica (anche criminale)...perché voleva ucciderla?


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

La logica è che quando ti scontri con la realtà e sei costretto a guardarti allo specchio  evedere che razza di persona sei paragonato all'altra persona agisci in base a quello che vedi riflesso in quello specchio...
siccome lei ha ragione come si fa a soffocarla la ragione? privandola dell'aria!
Io gli arresti domiciliari glieli avrei dati dentroun cassonetto al signore!
E' allucinante!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, non sprechi energia a dare corda a certi atteggiamenti. Se ricorda bene erano all'ordine del giorno nel vecchio Forum.
> Ci sono persone che non riescono a non essere piantagrane, l'unica è ignorarle, perchè si aggrappano alle risposte con grande maestria, rivoltando frittate e facendo sceneggiate che Mario Merola in confronto era una monaca di clausura.
> Lasci perdere, Conte, non ne vale la pena.


Alce, fa caldo e sono così anofeli...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...ste zanzare....e pensare che le donne mi hanno eletto conte...perchè ehm...le ac-conte.nto NO?


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Pensavo fosse un treddì serio. 
Comunque in vacanza ultimamente ho letto La Masseria delle allodole e La Strada di Smirne.
 Entrambi molto belli e poetici, nonostante la crudezza del contenuto (l'eccidio degli armeni durante la prima guerra mondiale).


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse un treddì serio.
> Comunque in vacanza ultimamente ho letto La Masseria delle allodole e La Strada di Smirne.
> Entrambi molto belli e poetici, nonostante la crudezza del contenuto (l'eccidio degli armeni durante la prima guerra mondiale).


3d serio? Hehehehehehe 

Si, in parte potrebbe anche essere serio, se non fosse che "le solite note" non perdono l'occasione per travisare i post altrui e sparare a zero come l'Esercito della Salvezza. Le manie torquemadesche non si sono perse, vedo.

Io ho passato un periodo della mia vita pensando ad una ragazza, dolcissima, intelligente, spiritosa, adorabile in tutto. Candida, troppo candida di carattere, scelse di mettersi insieme ad un tossico (si spacciava per "ex tossico", ma......).
Io e lei ci vedavamo al sabato, ed io la vedevo sempre più stanca, sempre più provata dalla convivenza con un deficiente che se ne stava a casa a "farsi" intanto che lei lavorava come un mulo, pure in casa, perchè lui non muoveva un dito.
Ho tentato di tutto per farle capire che questa storia non solo lei non se la meritava, ma aveva tutti i presupposti per finire male. Non ci fu nulla da fare: lei lo "amava".
La storia finisce con una fiocina nel cuore, a 22 anni.

L'assassino bastardo è senza dubbio il colpevole, ma perchè lei ha insistito, pur sapendolo, a voler vivere con una bomba innescata?

Odio sentire storie di donne che vengono picchiate regolarmente dai loro "uomini" (bestie), e continuo a chiedermi perchè se li sono scelti. Pestate come bistecche spesso fin da fidanzati, per quale motivo scelgono quella tortura per tutta la vita?

Vedere Giancarlo Giannini e la Melato che si menano fa ridere, ma cristo! La vita di una persona, la vita vera, quella dove si muore dentro e fuori quanto vale?!


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

*Alce*

Ma quella ragazza venne uccisa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma quella ragazza venne uccisa?


Si, una fiocinata al cuore.
La stessa sera a tre chilometri di distanza un'altra ragazza di 25 anni venne uccisa a pugni dal suo convivente, dopo anni che i pestaggi erano regolari.
Cristo!!!!! Ma perchè cazzo vi piacciono tanto gli assassini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 3d serio? Hehehehehehe
> 
> Si, in parte potrebbe anche essere serio, se non fosse che "le solite note" non perdono l'occasione per travisare i post altrui e sparare a zero come l'Esercito della Salvezza. Le manie torquemadesche non si sono perse, vedo.
> 
> ...


 Certo anch'io mi sono domandata perché una non lascia immediatamente un uomo che si rivela, anche solo a parole, violento.
Ma è chiaro che quel che sembra violento o offensivo a me non sembra tale ad altri/e.
Perché io interpreto un atteggiamento violento e un/a altro/a no?

Potrei ipotizzare che certi uomini sono tanto violenti a parole e poi nei fatti perché intimamente molto insicuri e fragili (l'esempio che hai fatto, del caso che hai tragicamente vissuto, è di un tossico, quindi di chi è caduto in una dipendenza) e le donne che stanno con loro ne vedono le fragilità e "compatiscono" il dolore e il disagio che si esprime nella violenza ...finché non ne rimamgono vittime.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo anch'io mi sono domandata perché una non lascia immediatamente un uomo che si rivela, anche solo a parole, violento.
> Ma è chiaro che quel che sembra violento o offensivo a me non sembra tale ad altri/e.
> Perché io interpreto un atteggiamento violento e un/a altro/a no?
> 
> Potrei ipotizzare che certi uomini sono tanto violenti a parole e poi nei fatti perché intimamente molto insicuri e fragili (l'esempio che hai fatto, del caso che hai tragicamente vissuto, è di un tossico, quindi di chi è caduto in una dipendenza) e le donne che stanno con loro ne vedono le fragilità e "compatiscono" il dolore e il disagio che si esprime nella violenza ...finché non ne rimamgono vittime.


Perchè le donne riescono ad amare per compassione.
Poverino lui ha bisogno di me.
Io non ti amo perchè mi fai pena.
Se mi fai pena, mi fai schifo.
Alce ha capito cosa intendevo dire, ma ciò cozzava con il fatto che una donna è costretta ad abbassare il suo orgoglio e dirsi: Eh si sono stata una stupida ad "amare" quell'uomo lì.

Su una cosa sono sicuro:
Il mio cinismo, mi ha sempre salvato il culo.
Meglio tenersi il cuore per sè che non perderlo dietro ad una che non lo merita.
Come vedi è: prendermi cura di me stesso.

Mi tradisci? Certo, eh? Sei un essere umano.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, una fiocinata al cuore.
> La stessa sera a tre chilometri di distanza un'altra ragazza di 25 anni venne uccisa a pugni dal suo convivente, dopo anni che i pestaggi erano regolari.
> Cristo!!!!! Ma perchè cazzo vi piacciono tanto gli assassini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


 
No...ci sono donne che, per un motivo o per l'altro hanno uno scarso senso di sopravvivenza. Forse è la loro infanzia, o il loro carattere....se avessimo una spiegazione forse avremmo evitato tante tragedie.

Io ho un fortissimo istinto di sopravvivenza e ho sempre rifuggito i violenti. Ma c'è da dire che sono stata educata in un contesto dove rispetto ed educazione sono centrali.
Ho lasciato mio marito non per il tradimento, ma perchè non mi rispettava. Almeno non a sufficienza. Chiaramente non mi ha mai toccato con un dito.
Ma non è vero che alle donne piacciono gli assassini...molte donne si illudono di poter cambiare l'indole di un violento, molte poverette, rimangono vittime di chi a malapena conoscono.
E' un discorso molto complesso..ma per millenni la donna è stata considerata un oggetto, e come tale trattato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma è chiaro che quel che sembra violento o offensivo a me non sembra tale ad altri/e.*
> *Perché io interpreto un atteggiamento violento e un/a altro/a no?*
> 
> Potrei ipotizzare che certi uomini sono tanto violenti a parole e poi nei fatti perché intimamente molto insicuri e fragili (l'esempio che hai fatto, del caso che hai tragicamente vissuto, è di un tossico, quindi di chi è caduto in una dipendenza) e le donne che stanno con loro ne vedono le fragilità e "compatiscono" il dolore e il disagio che si esprime nella violenza ...finché non ne rimamgono vittime.


Ma cosa diavolo dici, Persa?!?!?!?!?

Una faccia, una schiena, le braccia piene di lividi cosa significano? Si è scontrata con un "carattere duro"?

Si, certo, la mania da crocerossine è alla base di tutto questo, ma questo istinto, come tutti gli altri, fa parte di un retaggio che l'essere umano dovrebbe imparare una buona volta a gestire, non farsene dominare.
Un morto non aiuta nessuno, e si sa, si può essere morti dentro senza esserlo fuori.
Le donne vittime di certe bestie muoiono prima dentro, o meglio, si lasciano morire.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo anch'io mi sono domandata perché una non lascia immediatamente un uomo che si rivela, anche solo a parole, violento.
> Ma è chiaro che quel che sembra violento o offensivo a me non sembra tale ad altri/e.
> Perché io interpreto un atteggiamento violento e un/a altro/a no?
> 
> Potrei ipotizzare che certi uomini sono tanto violenti a parole e poi nei fatti perché intimamente molto insicuri e fragili (l'esempio che hai fatto, del caso che hai tragicamente vissuto, è di un tossico, quindi di chi è caduto in una dipendenza) e le donne che stanno con loro ne vedono le fragilità e "compatiscono" il dolore e il disagio che si esprime nella violenza ...finché non ne rimamgono vittime.


Pwer non parlare dei figli che picchiano le madri. E' lì che bisognerebbe intervenire. La violenza è una gramigna che va estirpata già nella culla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè le donne riescono ad amare per compassione.
> Poverino lui ha bisogno di me.
> Io non ti amo perchè mi fai pena.
> Se mi fai pena, mi fai schifo.
> ...


Quindi attribuendo a tutti gli esseri umani la naturalità del tradimento quello subito non fa più male?
Io sono stata stupida ad amare mio marito.
Credi che la violenza sia solo quella verbale o delle botte?
Credi che si possa ferire nel profondo solo con un'arma?
Tu non sei stupido perché hai spuntato l'arma del tradimento e hai spuntato l'arma del rifiuto sessuale come disconferma trovando altre che ti confermano?


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo anch'io mi sono domandata perché una non lascia immediatamente un uomo che si rivela, anche solo a parole, violento.
> Ma è chiaro che quel che sembra violento o offensivo a me non sembra tale ad altri/e.
> Perché io interpreto un atteggiamento violento e un/a altro/a no?
> 
> *Potrei ipotizzare che certi uomini sono tanto violenti a parole e poi nei fatti perché intimamente molto insicuri e fragili (l'esempio che hai fatto, del caso che hai tragicamente vissuto, è di un tossico, quindi di chi è caduto in una dipendenza) e le donne che stanno con loro ne vedono le fragilità e "compatiscono" il dolore e il disagio che si esprime nella violenza ...finché non ne rimamgono vittime*.


In molti casi che ho visto è così...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, una fiocinata al cuore.
> La stessa sera a tre chilometri di distanza un'altra ragazza di 25 anni venne uccisa a pugni dal suo convivente, dopo anni che i pestaggi erano regolari.
> Cristo!!!!! Ma perchè cazzo vi piacciono tanto gli assassini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


io credo ci siano meccanismi diversi

quelli che mi vengono in mente ora ve li elenco spannometricamente in ordine decrescente di incidenza (e sostanzialmente crescente di gravità della potenziale patologia mentale eventualmente sottesa)


c'è chi ha la sindrome dell'"io ti salverò" (la crocerossina): pensano di conoscere la "tara" e pensano di poterlo curare, cambiare, redimere

c'è chi non conosce altra modalità di essere "amata" (la vittima): persone che non hanno saputo, voluto o potuto rielaborare vissuti pregressi di violenza

c'è chi provoca la violenza (non mi lapidate, so quello che dico) pensando di poterla gestire (la psicotica): sono persone che coltivano la condizioni che scatenano la violenza, creano le occasioni per trarre quello che nella loro mente è un'opportunità a loro favore (anche se spesso sono loro le vittime, o addirittura i propri figli); nel gruppo si trovano variegate tipologie, dalla vittima estremizzata alla maniaca del controllo


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo ci siano meccanismi diversi
> 
> quelli che mi vengono in mente ora ve li elenco spannometricamente in ordine decrescente di incidenza (e sostanzialmente crescente di gravità della potenziale patologia mentale eventualmente sottesa)
> 
> ...


 
Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Nel frattempo si consolida la mia idea sulle votazioni senza obbligo di firma: grande occasione per chi non è capace di mordere coi propri denti.
La vigliaccheria e la pochezza. Bah!


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè le donne riescono ad amare per compassione.
> Poverino lui ha bisogno di me.
> Io non ti amo perchè mi fai pena.
> Se mi fai pena, mi fai schifo.
> ...


Credo che più che un concetto di pena e compassione scatti un processo di aiuto, di bisogno, un donare a tutti i costi compensando con il doppio ciò che lui non dà ma riceve solo... se scatatsse un meccanismo di pena e compassione non instaurerebbe un rapporto palesemente sbilanciato tipo madre/figlio che se così chiaro sarebbe rifiutato magari dalla donna stessa... in realtà è difficile che gli uomini violenti psicologicamente lo siano fisicamente fin dal principio...
In effetti un minimo di egoismo e di prendersi cura di se stessi prima che degli altri (sul cinismo non mi trovi d'accordo...io poi che ci ho messo quasi 40 anni a capire cosa vuol dire rapporto equilibrato!!!) sarebbe la chiave per avvicinarsi al proprio potenziale compagno di vita in modo più equilibrato...l'eccesso opposto porta allos quilibrio...anche l'egoismo o l'egocentrismo sono forme di violenza psicologica se si incontra la persona opposta a noi!


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel frattempo si consolida la mia idea sulle votazioni senza obbligo di firma: grande occasione per chi non è capace di mordere coi propri denti.
> La vigliaccheria e la pochezza. Bah!


Non ho capito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma cosa diavolo dici, Persa?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Una faccia, una schiena, le braccia piene di lividi cosa significano? Si è scontrata con un "carattere duro"?
> 
> ...


 Non credo che una sberla arrivi dal nulla. Immagino che ci sia stato un crescendo di comportamenti violenti che sono partiti da una mancanza di rispetto di base.
Leggevo su fb una mia ex alunna, quindicenne, che riportava una delle scemenze che girano che elencava i comportamenti del ragazzo che "ti ama" e tra questi vi era, più o meno, "ti insulta e poi ti bacia".
Non intervengo mai negli scambi tra ragazzi, ma a quello non ho potuto e ho scritto "chi ti insulta non ti rispetta e mai ti ama".
Ma perché quella ragazza ha riportato una cosa del genere?! 
Perché si sottovaluta l'insulto?
E poi è un crescendo.
Quando si arriva alle botte si innesca la paura che la violenza potrebbe diventare maggiore lasciandolo (ed è vero!) e i momenti di pentimento fanno illudere che si sia trattato di un episodio. 
Ma le botte arrivano in un rapporto già compromesso.

Però è singolare che gli uomini colpevolizzino tanto le vittime.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi attribuendo a tutti gli esseri umani la naturalità del tradimento quello subito non fa più male?
> Io sono stata stupida ad amare mio marito.
> Credi che la violenza sia solo quella verbale o delle botte?
> Credi che si possa ferire nel profondo solo con un'arma?
> Tu non sei stupido perché hai spuntato l'arma del tradimento e hai spuntato l'arma del rifiuto sessuale come disconferma trovando altre che ti confermano?


Tu sei stata stupida a dare per scontato che lui, dato che era sposato a te, non ti avrebbe mai tradita. 
La violenza? Le donne sanno uccidere con le parole, ma poi nascondono la manina. 
Embè Persa, finchè ho chi mi conferma, io sono felice, quel giorno che non avrò più nessuna che mi chiama e mi cerca, sarò un povero solo infelice. 
Persa, nei tradimenti si è in due. 
Ho avuto fortuna, quelle di "facili costumi" le ho incrociate tutte io, magari se incrociavo suore morigeratrici che con il bastone in mano mi ricacciavano a furia di botte nella castità, forse non avrei mai tradito no?


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo ci siano meccanismi diversi
> 
> quelli che mi vengono in mente ora ve li elenco spannometricamente in ordine decrescente di incidenza (e sostanzialmente crescente di gravità della potenziale patologia mentale eventualmente sottesa)
> 
> ...


 
Ed io e tutti gli altri "bravi ragazzi" troppo bravi per non essere considerati "sfigati", non potevamo fare altro che stare a guardare, tentare di difendere, quando possibile, fare da "muri del pianto", da valvole di sfogo ma fondamentalmente ritenuti non degni di particolare attenzione, perchè privi di quell'animalità che purtroppo ancora stuzzica tanto le giovani donne......
Finire con l'essere "rimpianti" dopo aver passato tutta la vita desiderando di essere amati.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel frattempo si consolida la mia idea sulle votazioni senza obbligo di firma: grande occasione per chi non è capace di mordere coi propri denti.
> La vigliaccheria e la pochezza. Bah!


 Non sono io perché oggi non posso dare votazione.
Ma se la volessi dare la darei senza firma.
La firma vanifica il punteggio perché allora tanto varrebbe scontrarsi direttamente con l'utente, no?
Il punteggio è per distribuire l'aggressività.
Se ne parla altrove, però.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
> Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?


Dall'esasperazione.
Gli uomini si tengono con la dolcezza e la mansuetudine.
Che la donna torni ad ammettere i suoi bisogni di protezione all'uomo. 
Che la donna smetta di sminuirlo e di sfidarlo, come dire ehi mezza calzetta so fare le stesse cose che fai tu e meglio di te.
Che la donna torni a incoraggiare un bisogno primario maschile: quello di essere valido.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
> Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?


 dalla frustrazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei stata stupida a dare per scontato che lui, dato che era sposato a te, non ti avrebbe mai tradita.
> La violenza? Le donne sanno uccidere con le parole, ma poi nascondono la manina.
> Embè Persa,* finchè ho chi mi conferma, io sono felice, quel giorno che non avrò più nessuna che mi chiama e mi cerca, sarò un povero solo infelice. *
> Persa, nei tradimenti si è in due.
> Ho avuto fortuna, quelle di "facili costumi" le ho incrociate tutte io, magari se incrociavo suore morigeratrici che con il bastone in mano mi ricacciavano a furia di botte nella castità, forse non avrei mai tradito no?


 Io sono stata stupida? Certo! Me lo sono ripetuta per un anno! Poi ho capito che era per fiducia e buona interpretazione di ogni gesto.
Poi ho pensato che lo era stato di più lui che aveva buttato via qualcosa di bello, ovvio secondo la mia opinione.

Sei certo che sia il modo migliore di avere sicurezze quello di affidarle alle conferme sessuali che, giocoforza, verranno meno?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed io e tutti gli altri "bravi ragazzi" troppo bravi per non essere considerati "sfigati", non potevamo fare altro che stare a guardare, tentare di difendere, quando possibile, fare da "muri del pianto", da valvole di sfogo ma fondamentalmente ritenuti non degni di particolare attenzione, perchè privi di quell'animalità che purtroppo ancora stuzzica tanto le giovani donne......
> Finire con l'essere "rimpianti" dopo aver passato tutta la vita desiderando di essere amati.........


Conosco benissimo questo sentimento.
Tutte le te vole, ma nessuna te tole.
Eri troppo un bravo ragazzo eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
> Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?


 Un'insicurezza di base abissale.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono stata stupida? Certo! Me lo sono ripetuta per un anno! Poi ho capito che era per fiducia e buona interpretazione di ogni gesto.
> Poi ho pensato che lo era stato di più lui che aveva buttato via qualcosa di bello, ovvio secondo la mia opinione.
> 
> Sei certo che sia il modo migliore di avere sicurezze quello di affidarle alle conferme sessuali che, giocoforza, verranno meno?


Chi ti dice che verranno meno?
Mio nonno a 80 anni suonati aveva ancora quelle che lo riempivano di baci, e che vecchiette arzille XD!


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
> *Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?*



Gia', da cosa parte? ... per favore non mi dite dall'ignoranza, lo stato sociale, la miseria :ira: perche' non e' vero:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1268


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono stata stupida? Certo! Me lo sono ripetuta per un anno! Poi ho capito che era per fiducia e buona interpretazione di ogni gesto.
> Poi ho pensato che lo era stato di più lui che aveva buttato via qualcosa di bello, ovvio secondo la mia opinione.
> 
> Sei certo che sia il modo migliore di avere sicurezze quello di affidarle alle conferme sessuali che, giocoforza, verranno meno?


Non sei stata stupida, ma presuntuosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed io e tutti gli altri "bravi ragazzi" *troppo bravi per non essere considerati "sfigati"*, non potevamo fare altro che stare a guardare, tentare di difendere, quando possibile, fare da "muri del pianto", da valvole di sfogo ma fondamentalmente ritenuti non degni di particolare attenzione, *perchè privi di quell'animalità che purtroppo ancora stuzzica tanto* le giovani donne......
> *Finire con l'essere "rimpianti" dopo aver passato tutta la vita desiderando di essere amati*.........


 Non l'ho mica capito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che verranno meno?
> Mio nonno a 80 anni suonati aveva ancora quelle che lo riempivano di baci, e che vecchiette arzille XD!


 :uhoh:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :uhoh:


Embè ciascuno raccoglie ciò che semina no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sei stata stupida, ma presuntuosa.


 Perché presuntuosa?
Le conferme d'amore fisiche e verbali me le dava. Non avevo motivo di pensare che fossero false.
Comunque non devo convincere te che hai convinzioni granitiche.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia', da cosa parte? ... per favore non mi dite dall'ignoranza, lo stato sociale, la miseria :ira: perche' non e' vero:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1268


Lo status socilale non è determinante.
Esistono professionisti che sfogano la loro rabbia sulle donne. La difficoltà a gestire un fallimento.
 I deboli  di carattere diventano carnefici: per questo dico che per amare un altro bisogna soprattutto amare moto se stessi. Il che non significa essere egoisti, ma semplicemente sicuri di sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
> *Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?*





contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dall'esasperazione.*
> *Gli uomini si tengono con la dolcezza e la mansuetudine*.
> *Che la donna torni ad ammettere i suoi bisogni di protezione all'uomo. *
> *Che la donna smetta di sminuirlo e di sfidarlo, come dire ehi mezza calzetta so fare le stesse cose che fai tu e meglio di te.*
> *Che la donna torni a incoraggiare un bisogno primario maschile: quello di essere valido.*


 :incazzato:


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed io e tutti gli altri "bravi ragazzi" troppo bravi per non essere considerati "sfigati", non potevamo fare altro che stare a guardare, tentare di difendere, quando possibile, fare da "muri del pianto", da valvole di sfogo ma fondamentalmente ritenuti non degni di particolare attenzione, perchè privi di quell'animalità che purtroppo ancora stuzzica tanto le giovani donne......
> Finire con l'essere "rimpianti" dopo aver passato tutta la vita desiderando di essere amati.........


Alla lunga l'atteggiamento onesto e leale alla lunga paga, secondo me...certo, se si ha la pazienza di aspettare e far la somma...un  pò il dirsi "io mi rifiuto di esesr diverso da come sono e da come son stato educato solo per..."... certo, poi ci son casi in cui i metaforici calci in faccia non son stati soltanto metaforici...in genere però il cavallo vincente si vede al traguardo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci stiamo chiedendo perchè le donne tanto frequentemente ricoprono il ruolo di vittime, ma bisognerebbe chiedersi perchè ci sono tanti carnefici...
> Da cosa nasce secondo voi la violenza maschile sulle donne?


 
Faccio un discorso di massima, chiaramente.
Viviamo in una società che volenti o no si evolve, e quella violenza che un tempo, non tanto tempo fa ed ancora oggi in molti luoghi del mondo veniva considerata legittima, oggi è additata (giustamente!) quale orribile ed inaccettabile.
Le convenzioni sociali, però, sono dure a morire, e se a queste sommiamo le frustrazioni il gioco è fatto.
Un tempo non c'erano meno violenze, anzi, ce n'erano mooooolte di più, ma era considerato "naturale" in quanto la comunità era basata sul principio del branco (la famiglia) con un capobranco (il capofamiglia) che decideva vita e morte degli altri. Oggi ci stiamo evolvendo verso una maggior individualità, ma non tutti sono in condizione di assorbire l'urto di questi cambiamenti. Se a questo, appunto, aggiungiamo che non sono più "motivi di branco" a muovere certi elementi, ma profonde frustazioni di individui incapaci di essere tali, ecco che le violenze vengono ancora a verificarsi, ma in maniera ancora più scomposta ed assurda che un tempo.
Disegno a grandi linee, ripeto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dall'esasperazione.
> Gli uomini si tengono con la dolcezza e la mansuetudine.
> Che la donna torni ad ammettere i suoi bisogni di protezione all'uomo.
> Che la donna smetta di sminuirlo e di sfidarlo, come dire ehi mezza calzetta so fare le stesse cose che fai tu e meglio di te.
> Che la donna torni a incoraggiare un bisogno primario maschile: quello di essere valido.


 Questo post spiega molto anche del tuo comportamento nel forum.
Sconvolgente che ci siano donne che ti incoraggiano e sostengono.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Non è la donna che deve convincere l'uomo di essere valido. E' l'uomo che deve essere tale a prescindere. nessuno può darci le conferme che devono venire dal nostro ego.
Questo vale per tuti: io  valgo a prescindere da ciò che gli altri sono disposti a riconoscermi. la consapevolezza di sè, ci impedisce di diventare sua vittime, sia carnefici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Faccio un discorso di massima, chiaramente.
> Viviamo in una società che volenti o no si evolve, e quella violenza che un tempo, non tanto tempo fa ed ancora oggi in molti luoghi del mondo veniva considerata legittima, oggi è additata (giustamente!) quale orribile ed inaccettabile.
> Le convenzioni sociali, però, sono dure a morire, e se a queste sommiamo le frustrazioni il gioco è fatto.
> Un tempo non c'erano meno violenze, anzi, ce n'erano mooooolte di più, ma era considerato "naturale" in quanto la comunità era basata sul principio del branco (la famiglia) con un capobranco (il capofamiglia) che decideva vita e morte degli altri. Oggi ci stiamo evolvendo verso una maggior individualità, ma non tutti sono in condizione di assorbire l'urto di questi cambiamenti. Se a questo, appunto, aggiungiamo che non sono più "motivi di branco" a muovere certi elementi, ma profonde frustazioni di individui incapaci di essere tali, ecco che le violenze vengono ancora a verificarsi, ma in maniera ancora più scomposta ed assurda che un tempo.
> Disegno a grandi linee, ripeto.


Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Conosco benissimo questo sentimento.
> Tutte le te vole, ma nessuna te tole.
> *Eri troppo un bravo ragazzo eh*?


 
Continuo ad esserlo, anche a 50 anni, ne vado orgoglioso, ne pago il prezzo a testa alta.

.......Ma forse è solo perchè davvero di essere bastardo non sono proprio capace. Ci ho provato, sai? Ma non c'è trippa per gatti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è la donna che deve convincere l'uomo di essere valido. E' l'uomo che deve essere tale a prescindere. nessuno può darci le conferme che devono venire dal nostro ego.
> Questo vale per tutti: io valgo a prescindere da ciò che gli altri sono disposti a riconoscermi. la consapevolezza di sè, ci impedisce di diventare sia vittime, sia carnefici.


 Concordo.
E' significativo che ci siano utenti del forum che si accaniscono con donne che, benché tradite, hanno mantenuto la loro autostima.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dall'esasperazione.
> Gli uomini si tengono con la dolcezza e la mansuetudine.
> Che la donna torni ad ammettere i suoi bisogni di protezione all'uomo.
> Che la donna smetta di sminuirlo e di sfidarlo, come dire ehi mezza calzetta so fare le stesse cose che fai tu e meglio di te.
> Che la donna torni a incoraggiare un bisogno primario maschile: quello di essere valido.


 
Gli uomini non si trattengono. Come le donne.
Solo l'amore trattiene: bisogna lasciare andare chi non vuole stare più con noi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché presuntuosa?
> Le conferme d'amore fisiche e verbali me le dava. Non avevo motivo di pensare che fossero false.
> Comunque non devo convincere te che hai convinzioni granitiche.


Appunto hai creduto a quelle conferme.
Io che non ho convinzioni granitiche vivo sempre sul chi va là.
Poi dal 2001, che pronunciò la famosa frase: " Cosa credi, avevo già deciso di lasciarti", non mi sono mai più fidato di lei. 
Da lì è partito tutto il resto come dire: " Vuoi lasciarmi, fai pure cara, ho chi mi raccatta, se fosse necessario!.
Sono fatto così e non cambierò.
Maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo.
Fidarsi? Sempre fino ad un certo punto e a ragion veduta.
A parole siamo tutti bravi: è nei fatti che si misura la situazione.
Tuo marito ti ha dimostrato che se voleva poteva tradirti.
Tutto lì.
I sentimenti? Quello è un' altro pianeta.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli uomini non si trattengono. Come le donne.
> Solo l'amore trattiene: bisogna lasciare andare chi non vuole stare più con noi.


Brava!
L'amore non trattiene, lega.
Ma l'amore non vive se non lo nutri di continuo.
Offendi qua, insulta là, tratta male a destra, trascura a sinistra, uno si stanca e per salvare sè stesso, ti manda a fare in culo eh?
Sono stupidi quelli che credono in cuor loro, tanto non mi lascerà mai...si va là.
casomai non ti abbandona perchè non può, ma non perchè non lo vuole!
Anche lasciar andare è un grande atto d'amore!
Scacciare è ben diverso.
Se uno non lo ami più, ogni pretesto può essere buono per gettarlo dalla rupe.
Quindi se una donna si sente trascurata, inizi ad alzare le orecchie, la sua fine è inevitabile.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto hai creduto a quelle conferme.
> Io che non ho convinzioni granitiche vivo sempre sul chi va là.
> Poi dal 2001, che pronunciò la famosa frase: " Cosa credi, avevo già deciso di lasciarti", non mi sono mai più fidato di lei.
> Da lì è partito tutto il resto come dire: " Vuoi lasciarmi, fai pure cara, ho chi mi raccatta, se fosse necessario!.
> ...


 
Ma chi se ne importa.
Io ho dei ricordi bellissimi del mio matrimonio. E' stato bello finchè è durato. Ho goduto finchè ce ne era...perchè pretendere l'eternità?
Cosa conta di più? godere il presente, o stare continuamente a chiedersi se l'amore dimostrato sarà più o meno vero?
Non cambia nulla.
La vita eè fatta della somma dei singoli momenti, non nella conclusione finale.
Non era amore , ma era un calesse..ma se il calesse mi ha reso felice...chi se ne frega!!!!

Nella mia vita ci sono molti calessi. E sono contenta di esserci salita.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne importa.
> Io ho dei ricordi bellissimi del mio matrimonio. E' stato bello finchè è durato. Ho goduto finchè ce ne era...perchè pretendere l'eternità?
> Cosa conta di più? godere il presente, o stare continuamente a chiedersi se l'amore dimostrato sarà più o meno vero?
> Non cambia nulla.
> ...


Ecco brava.
Quelli come me, salgano sul calesse e si dicono: dai finchè facciamo finta che è amore, siamo felici.
Hai detto una cosa bellissima...mai misconoscere la felicità che bene o male ci si è donati:up::up::up:


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava.
> Quelli come me, salgano sul calesse e si dicono: dai finchè facciamo finta che è amore, siamo felici.
> Hai detto una cosa bellissima...mai misconoscere la felicità che bene o male ci si è donati:up::up::up:


Eh no..io non ho mai fatto finta..quella è un'altra cosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è la donna che deve convincere l'uomo di essere valido. E' l'uomo che deve essere tale a prescindere. nessuno può darci le conferme che devono venire dal nostro ego.
> Questo vale per tuti: io valgo a prescindere da ciò che gli altri sono disposti a riconoscermi. la consapevolezza di sè, ci impedisce di diventare sua vittime, sia carnefici.


 
E' una dura lotta:

La donna è pure lei ancora in gran parte vittima di un ruolo che è sempre stato quello di scegliere il seme migliore ed il miglior allevatore. La mia espressione sarcastica di solito è che "si scopano i tori e si sposano i somari". Non ci si offenda, si tenti di capire il concetto, please.
Oggi le donne si trovano invece a dover (poter) guardare a sè stesse da un punto di vista più autonomo, ma l'istinto è sempre forte e si scontra con controparti maschili che a loro volta vagano alla ricerca di un nuovo ruolo.
La famiglia oramai è pura convenzione, l'individualismo si evolve, ma purtroppo questo processo di trasformazione non può non fare vittime.
Ecco che l'uomo si trova "improvvisamente" responsabilizzato nei confronti dei figli e della moglie in maniera ben diversa che un tempo, ecco che si trova a dover scoprire la famiglia non più come possedimento ma come composta di elementi indipendenti con diritti e valori. Ecco che la donna diventa non più nutrice, ma libera di essere individuo, di scegliere per sè.
D'altro canto, l'uomo si sente comunque portato a coltivare la propria individualità (all'interno di un branco più grosso, comunque) ma non può più farlo come un tempo dominando la famiglia come una propria creatura plasmabile, e la donna continua a desiderare di essere accompagnata da qualcuno che protegga lei ed i figli.

Contrasti assurdi si creano in questo quadro perchè migliaia sono le varianti individuali di questa lotta di ruoli. Uomini e donne si fanno "troppe domande" e non sono ancora pronti per accettarne le risposte.
Uomini incapaci di essere maschi, donne incapaci di essere femmine e, soprattutto, viceversa: femmine che non sono donne, maschi che non sono uomini.

L'errore peggiore che si possa fare è pensare che "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio" e credere che si possa o addirittura si debba tornare indietro. No, signori miei, il mondo di domani, per fortuna, sarà composto da individui, non da uomini e donne. Una prece per le innumerevoli vittime di questo processo evolutivo.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dall'esasperazione.
> Gli uomini si tengono con la dolcezza e la mansuetudine.
> Che la donna torni ad ammettere i suoi bisogni di protezione all'uomo.
> Che la donna smetta di sminuirlo e di sfidarlo, come dire ehi mezza calzetta so fare le stesse cose che fai tu e meglio di te.
> Che la donna torni a incoraggiare un bisogno primario maschile: quello di essere valido.


non concordo per molti motivi

soprattutto perchè si tratta di una generalizzazione

poi

un uomo che mi vuole dolce, poi magari se ne prende una aggressiva
e potremmo continuare sulla stessa linea usando molti altri aggettivi
un uomo deve volere me (nel senso di quella donna con le sue caratteristiche)

poi 
uno che mi vuole mansueta .....
  
non vuole me (mi scatena la viuuuulenza anche solo che si possa usare un tale aggettivo parlando di una donna )

il "bisogno" di protezione è in realtà reciproco
il piacere di sentirsi protette è un'altra cosa ed è l'uomo che deve sapertelo dare

se l'uomo si sente sminuito o sfidato dal fatto io io sappia fare cose tradizionalmente maschili o tali percepite da lui, è un omuncolo
dovrebbe esserne orgoglioso, ed esserlo ancor più perchè, nonostante io abbia quelle capacità, ho il piacere di cui sopra


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia', da cosa parte? ... per favore non mi dite dall'ignoranza, lo stato sociale, la miseria :ira: perche' non e' vero:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1268


oddio

nel caso da te richiamato l'ignoranza c'è 
e pure la miseria (umana) 







ma comunque è vero che non sono quelle che dicevi le origini della violenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non concordo per molti motivi
> 
> soprattutto perchè si tratta di una generalizzazione
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.

Se poi si imputa alla mancanza di mansuetudine e alla capacità di validare e confermare il maschio la responsabilità della sua reazione violenta o del suo tradimento si sta davvero esagerando.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Eh no..io non ho mai fatto finta..quella è un'altra cosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, ok, anch'io la prima volta ci credevo, poi ho invertito la rotta no? Mi sono sempre detto: " Calmo, calmo, è solo un calesse non è amore!". Così poi non ci sono rimasto male no?:up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> oddio
> *
> nel caso da te richiamato l'ignoranza c'è
> e pure la miseria (umana) *
> ...



... e grazie a QUALCUNO ce lo troviamo ministro dei beni "culturali" :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e grazie a QUALCUNO ce lo troviamo ministro dei beni "culturali" :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


un QUALCUNO che, guarda caso, ha caratteristiche non propriamente difformi (e qui non so se mettere l'emoticon ghignante, quello triste, quello che collassa ... :blank


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *un QUALCUNO* che, guarda caso, ha caratteristiche non propriamente difformi (e qui non so se mettere l'emoticon ghignante, quello triste, quello che collassa ... :blank


*MA TE LO RICORDI ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EDvEz8lAyU



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' una dura lotta:
> 
> La donna è pure lei ancora in gran parte vittima di un ruolo che è sempre stato quello di scegliere il seme migliore ed il miglior allevatore. La mia espressione sarcastica di solito è che "si scopano i tori e si sposano i somari". Non ci si offenda, si tenti di capire il concetto, please.
> Oggi le donne si trovano invece a dover (poter) guardare a sè stesse da un punto di vista più autonomo, ma l'istinto è sempre forte e si scontra con controparti maschili che a loro volta vagano alla ricerca di un nuovo ruolo.
> ...


Ogni volta che ti leggo mi chiedo come fai ad essere così sintetico ed esaustivo nelle tue analisi sul nostro tempo e sulla nostra società.
Vorrei sapere come arrivi a questa lucidità ineguagliabile.

Sono molto d'accordo sul rosso, un concetto proposto anche dal Conte seppur in forma più....informale ( mi si passi il bisticcio)

Essere donne o essere uomini non significa rientrare in un certo ruolo, significa rispondere alla propria natura e assecondarla, concetto che molti hanno smarrito lungo la via...Un grosso problema è che al giorno d'oggi noi donne non accettiamo più la natura del maschio, ma vorremmo trasformarlo in base alle nostre esigenze indotte (non naturali): ecco che chiediamo loro di assisterci e assecondarci in circostanze che poco hanno a che fare con l'universo maschile. La stessa cosa succede agli uomini: il loro errore non è quello di chiederci di essere sempre disponibili e desiderabili anche se abbiamo un milione di altre faccende a cui pensare e da organizzare, ma di volere che all'interno di questa disponibilità  rispondiamo a certi modelli  (sempre indotti), ergo essi pure non accettano la nostra natura.

Io continuo a pensare che i ruoli* uomo/donna* sono e sono sempre stati creati e inculcati ad hoc dalla cultura dominate, che ci induce a fermarci sempre in superficie e cerca di ostacolarci nella  lettura interiore di noi stessi come individui naturali, cioè come *maschio/femmina*.


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel frattempo si consolida la mia idea sulle votazioni senza obbligo di firma: grande occasione per chi non è capace di mordere coi propri denti.
> La vigliaccheria e la pochezza. Bah!


Vorrei proprio sapere chi è allora visto che per questo tred ne ho ricevute ben due anonime. 
Vedi? per te il tuo è mordere coi denti, il mio è essere piantagrane.
Fai tu.


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo post spiega molto anche del tuo comportamento nel forum.
> Sconvolgente che ci siano donne che ti incoraggiano e sostengono.


e quelle che non lo fanno passano per piantagrane e aggressive.
Mah.  Ma evete letto bene quanto evidenziato in grassetto da Persa ??
Siamo in un forum, se leggo cose che mi infastidiscono e danno ribrezzo sarò libera di scriverlo o no??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e quelle che non lo fanno passano per piantagrane e aggressive.
> Mah. Ma evete letto bene quanto evidenziato in grassetto da Persa ??
> Siamo in un forum, se leggo cose che mi infastidiscono e danno ribrezzo sarò libera di scriverlo o no??


 Forse si fa una lettura superficiale e, a volte, non si vede a proposito di cosa vengono scritte certe cose.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Forse si fa una lettura superficiale* e, a volte, non si vede a proposito di cosa vengono scritte certe cose.


TU leggi SOLO quello che fa scomodo a te, sia il contenuto che il nick ... e questo non e' bello. :incazzato:

Non e' richiesta la risposta.


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse si fa una lettura superficiale e, a volte, *non si vede a proposito di cosa vengono scritte certe cose*.


certo. Ho appena letto che di là conte ti ha dato dell'anziana del forum (cosa mai fatta con Bruja per esempio) e marì che faceva fuoco e fiamme se lo dicevano a lei ride tutta contenta.
Passan le capre e i cacherelli fumano


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo. Ho appena letto che di là conte ti ha dato dell'anziana del forum (cosa mai fatta con Bruja per esempio) e marì che faceva fuoco e fiamme se lo dicevano a lei ride tutta contenta.
> Passan le capre e i cacherelli fumano


Già.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo. Ho appena letto che di là conte ti ha dato *dell'anziana del forum* (cosa mai fatta con Bruja per esempio) e marì che faceva fuoco e fiamme se lo dicevano a lei ride tutta contenta.
> Passan le capre e i cacherelli fumano


Perche' dove ha sbagliato? Io arrivai anche prima di Bruja nel forum, poi mi feci cancellare ... dopo di Bruja viene Verena e tante altre ancora Persa e' quella che da quando e' entrata non si e' piu' mossa (come la pianta d'Erdera ) ... cosa avrei "dovuto" dire, cosa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ogni volta che ti leggo mi chiedo come fai ad essere così sintetico ed esaustivo nelle tue analisi sul nostro tempo e sulla nostra società.
> Vorrei sapere come arrivi a questa lucidità ineguagliabile.
> 
> Sono molto d'accordo sul rosso, un concetto proposto anche dal Conte seppur in forma più....informale ( mi si passi il bisticcio)
> ...


 
Mi destabilizzi: definirmi sintetico quando qui sono sempre stato considerato (per lo più a ragione) a dir poco logorroico pare quantomeno insolito 

Riguardo al neretto, vorrei ricordarti che le consuetudini sociali non vengono da un fantomatico "esterno", ma nascono, crescono e muoiono nello stesso tessuto sociale in costante trasformazione.
Certo il mondo di oggi è composto da individui che per la maggior parte hanno subito passivamete queste consuetudini e la cultura che le ha generate, altrettanto certo che il processo di evoluzione sociale prosegue imperterrito, questo quindi provoca continuamente un contrasto tra l'indottrinamento sociale e la necesità costante, per quanto incompresa, di andare sempre "oltre".
Chi è più forte riesce a modificare la propria "programmazione" ed a creare qualcosa di diverso, altri tentano di chiudersi ad ogni innovazione, ma prima o poi vengono travolti, altri ancora annaspano, ed a volte creano guai anche grossi.
Sono un fervido sostenitore della dualità della natura: a mio parere ogni essere, vivente o no, si trova diviso, pur nelle più varie proporzioni, tra una natura fisica ed una spirituale, e con questo fardello segue volente o nolente il proprio infinitesimo tratto di moto universale che lo porta dall'estremità della prima a quella della seconda.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU leggi SOLO quello che fa scomodo a te, sia il contenuto che il nick ... e questo non e' bello. :incazzato:
> 
> Non e' richiesta la risposta.


A: "11/08/2010 13:29" parli bene tu, invece :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo. Ho appena letto che di là conte ti ha dato dell'anziana del forum (cosa mai fatta con Bruja per esempio) e marì che faceva fuoco e fiamme se lo dicevano a lei ride tutta contenta.
> Passan le capre e i cacherelli fumano


Dio che palle fumanti, SIgnore abbi pietà di me:
Anziana nel senso forumistico.
Espressione usata a più riprese da Persa, dicendo, Noi anziani del forum abbiamo assistito a questo e quello.
BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
Con sta tecnica minchiocratica del gettar discredito.
Per inciso, io non so se Persa è anziana d'età: 
NON CONOSCO L'età ANAGRAFICA di PERSA.
Lei però può darmi sempre del tredicenne e non me ne frega un casso, perchè nella mia carta d'identità è scritto che sono nato nel 1967.

BASTA


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio che palle fumanti, SIgnore abbi pietà di me:
> Anziana nel senso forumistico.
> Espressione usata a più riprese da Persa, dicendo, Noi anziani del forum abbiamo assistito a questo e quello.
> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
> ...


*IO IL 2 GIUGNO 1946, LA NASCITA DELLA REPUBBLICA MI APPARTINE PER DIRITTO!*


ps Pinceton dici che si legge bene  o devo scriverlo piu' grande  :rotfl::rotfl:va bene in nero su bianco, o e' meglio "ROSSO"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Agosto 2010)

Ma davvero vi divertite a dar risposte (inutili) alle piantagrane?
Marì, Conte, dai! Lasciate perdere!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Alce*

Son d'accordo lascialtele perdere che hanno già perso!:up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo lascialtele perdere che hanno già perso!:up:


:updue:


:sorriso: :rofl: :sorriso: :up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *IO IL 2 GIUGNO 1946, LA NASCITA DELLA REPUBBLICA MI APPARTINE PER DIRITTO!*
> 
> 
> ps Pinceton dici che si legge bene  o devo scriverlo piu' grande  :rotfl::rotfl:va bene in nero su bianco, o e' meglio "ROSSO"? :mrgreen:


Ok, io dico, Ho più volte detto a loro cosa mi sta sulle balle.
Io ho mutato toni e contenuti, loro che fanno'
Dato che ho detto loro cosa mi infastidisce...insistono..
A sto punto?
Si è ben visto come la repubblica è stata attaccata.
Sono state rose e fiori dal 46?
Si va là...
Pensiamo a tutte le tensioni sociali degli anni 70


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, io dico, Ho più volte detto a loro cosa mi sta sulle balle.
> Io ho mutato toni e contenuti, loro che fanno'
> Dato che ho detto loro cosa mi infastidisce...insistono..
> A sto punto?
> ...


Se e' per questo hanno, e stanno cagando anche sulla costituzione.


----------

